# Better highlighter?...SHROOM or PHLOOF??



## zapphire (Jun 27, 2008)

Which one?...they look almost the same to me...


----------



## BrowneyedBeauty (Jun 27, 2008)

I have Shroom and love it!  I just got Vanilla pigment to use as a highlighter too and it's great if you like pigments. I'm not sure about Phloof, sorry!


----------



## LoveMac26 (Jun 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ashley32103* 

 
_I have Shroom and love it!  I just got Vanilla pigment to use as a highlighter too and it's great if you like pigments. I'm not sure about Phloof, sorry!_

 

I dont have Phloof, so I cant comment on it.
But I do love shroom.
And I definitely agree, Vanilla Pigment is a great highlighter, and being a pigment, it will last you forever.


----------



## SparklingWaves (Jun 27, 2008)

I use Phloof all the time.


----------



## hellman (Jun 27, 2008)

I have both. Shroom is more of a tan shimmer that looks more natural (as if the light hits the exact spot where you put it but doesn't change the colour of your skin, just makes it glowy), whereas I think Phloof is basically a shimmery [almost] white. I like to use Shroom as a brow highlighter or even an all over colour sometimes. Sometimes I also use it on my cheekbones as a highlight. I like to use Phloof on my inner corners mostly. I also use it as a brow highlight for more dramatic looks because it's a lot lighter in colour than Shroom.

Hope that helps =)

*Edit

Oh, originally I went to the store to buy just one because I needed a shimmery brow highlight. I thought the two looked really different on the skin (they look the same in the pan) which is why I bought both. Shroom could be used as an all over colour for a shimmery neutral eye (like with Satin Taupe and Mulch, which I did the other day). Phloof could be used if you were looking for a shimmery whitish colour. Once I used it all over my lid with Creme de Violet and Sketch and it looked like a white lid with purple smokeyness

*Edit again!

Sorry! Forgot to add... For reference I'm NW30


----------



## TDoll (Jun 27, 2008)

I have both. They are actually very different, but both great highlight colors.
Shroom is a less-intense, shimmery beige. Better for highlighting during the day because its not so bright. 
Phloof! is more intense and is a frosty white. It is VERY frosted and could be a little "too much" for during the day.
You should probably consider both. (and Vanilla e/s because it's my favorite highlight color...lol) NOT THE PIGMENT, but the eye shadow. Vanilla is a light cream with little flecks of sparkle that you can't really see much.  It goes with anything and works whenever.  It's great to use when you've used a lot of shimmer or frosts on your eyes so it balances everything out.


----------



## alwaysbella (Jun 27, 2008)

i dont have phloof, but i do have shroom and vanilla pigment. The only full pigments that i have are Vanilla and Your ladyship. I like shroom a lot but i use more often the vanilla pigment....you just cant go wrong with that


----------



## erine1881 (Jun 27, 2008)

shroom, hands down!


----------



## yupitzTara (Jun 28, 2008)

Phloof!


----------



## FiestyFemme (Jun 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TDoll* 

 
_I have both. They are actually very different, but both great highlight colors.
Shroom is a less-intense, shimmery beige. Better for highlighting during the day because its not so bright. 
Phloof! is more intense and is a frosty white. It is VERY frosted and could be a little "too much" for during the day.
You should probably consider both. (and Vanilla e/s because it's my favorite highlight color...lol) NOT THE PIGMENT, but the eye shadow. Vanilla is a light cream with little flecks of sparkle that you can't really see much.  It goes with anything and works whenever.  It's great to use when you've used a lot of shimmer or frosts on your eyes so it balances everything out._

 
I completely agree. I have Shroom, Phloof!, and Vanilla, and all serve different purposes for me. I don't think I could pick just one!


----------



## Mizz.Yasmine (Jun 28, 2008)

shroom is more usable! i love nylon as a highlight though, check that 1 out too if u can


----------



## dollypink (Jun 28, 2008)

neither, I prefer vapour!


----------



## panda0410 (Jun 29, 2008)

I prefer Shroom of the two, but in reality I use neither, I vastly prefer Vanilla pigment or Your Ladyship pigment - both are winners and better than either of the e/s IMHO


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 29, 2008)

i use shroom so much. it looks perfect as a highlighter and makes my brow bone glow.


----------



## Leilani78 (Jun 30, 2008)

I have both and I prefer Shroom because it's more versatile. Shroom can be used during the day and is very work safe. On the other hand, Ploof!, is a more frosty white with pink in it. Phloof! is pretty to use in the inner corners and I like to use it as a highlighter when I do a purple eye.


----------



## rbella (Jun 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *erine1881* 

 
_shroom, hands down!_

 
agreed!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Amaranth (Jul 1, 2008)

I agree that the two are pretty different. I think it depends on whether you'd like to use it for a day or night look. I prefer Shroom for the daytime, and Phloof! for night. I also find that Shroom put a bit more colour on me, Phloof! comes out more of a transparent shine on me. But that's probably just my skintone (I'm C3). But yeah, I own both and I love them both.


----------



## SweetCheeks (Aug 3, 2008)

I love love my Shroom !


----------



## PolyphonicLove (Aug 4, 2008)

Why not Naked? Its another one of those super neutral shades that's really versatile. It even looks natural on my medium deep skintone. Its awesome. But that aside, if I had to pick a from the two you've listed, I'd HAVE to go with Shroom.


----------



## noahlowryfan (Aug 4, 2008)

Phloof


----------



## zeroxstar (Aug 4, 2008)

shroom = LOVEEEE
phloof is too frosty IMO


----------



## Winthrop44 (Aug 5, 2008)

Dazzlelight!


----------



## zabbazooey (Aug 5, 2008)

Shroom!!!!!!!!!


----------

